# Rod Tip Repair Kit Saves Day



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Was fishing down on the bayou (Workinger) the other day and accidentally sat on my rod tip of my 10 ft. Fish Eagle II. It broke off sour 2 inches. I had been carrying a rod tip repair kit it my box for a couple of years. It has 3 assorted tips and a stick of hot glue in it. One of the tips was a perfect fit. Problem solved. Fixed the rod and fished with it the rest of the day. Just thought I would pass that along. Easy, economical fix and worth carrying along. Rod is a little shorter but that rod is hard to find. I think Cabelas had phased it out.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Name of the kit and where I found it?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Walmart used to carry them.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks. I had to fish by myself the last day of ARS season and while trying to handle 3 rods stepped on one.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

That's correct Ocean Master. Fuji makes on for about 4 bucks and Eagle Claw offers a similar package for about 5. I got mine from Walmart.


----------

